# Welche V-Brake



## trialco (10. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

Kumpel von mir hat jetzt schlingsi's Bt 6.0 mit Canti Sockeln, jetzt wollt ich nur mal wissen welche V-Brake dafür am besten ist ...

Danke im Vorraus
MfG Malte


----------



## V!RUS (10. Mai 2006)

Hi, 
ich fahre bei meinem Radel eine V-Brake mit Ritchey Bremsarmen (manchmal etwas schwer zu bekommen), XTR-Hebeln, Nokonzügen und Heatsink-Belägen.

Die Hebel sind gerade bei eBay drin.

Für die Ritcheys braucht man manchmal etwas Glück. Sonst musst du mal vielleicht den Felix M. nach Alternativen fragen, der kennt sich da super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (10. Mai 2006)

Avid Single Digit 5, 7 oder Ultima  kommt aufn geldbeutel an 
kannst auch ne HS 33 mit Evo2 Adapter auf die Cantis packen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Mai 2006)

Ich fahr die avid 5er reihe, sind echt ok. Die Ritchey sollen auch gut sein
Wenn du viel Geld übrig hast dann halt das Avid ultimate Zeug.
Nokon Züge sind sehr geil, würd ich auf jeden fall verbauen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (10. Mai 2006)

wenn ich cantisockel hät würd ich auf jeden mal vees probieren. maguras auf cantis sind mist.


----------



## Levelboss (10. Mai 2006)

Was billiges tut es auch z.B. Deore, Avid SD3/5/7.
Für die Bremsleistung viel wichtiger sind die Beläge (unbedingt mit Alurückteilen --> Heatsink oder Plazmatic) und eine längenstabile Außenhülle.


----------



## roborider (10. Mai 2006)

Ich hatte die weißen V-Brake Beläge vom Trialmarkt, die haben echt gut gezogen, auch auf einer glatten Felge, die waren nun abgefahren und ich hab die gleichen nochmal bestellt. Leider ziehen diese auf einmal sehr schlecht, auch nach langem Einfahren.... hab jetzt geflext, hat aber kaum was gebracht  
Achso und die Deore ist nicht schlecht...hab die hinten dran, werd die aber bald vorn dranmachen und hinten ein Single Digit oder SRAM 9.0


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo

@ Roborider: Liegt es vielleicht an der Felge? Mach sie mal sauber. Weil vielleicht hast du irgendwie Öl oder Fett draufbekommen.

MFG


----------



## STaR (12. Mai 2006)

joa danke euch


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (16. Mai 2006)

Kann man eigentlich bei v-brakes auch die Felge flexen?
Wenn ja welche beläge nimmt man da?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. Mai 2006)

jo klar kann man das. in punkto belag musst mal testen was bei dir am besten geht. ich kann dir da jetz keine genauen tips geben, aber ich denk hier gibts nen paar andere die das können ;-) wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind die heatsink pads ne ziemlich gute wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (16. Mai 2006)

Quietschen die dann oh so schön, das macht mich nämlich Geil!!! 

Die Aluhalter kosten 24 pfund is das ne ein wenig viel?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Mai 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Quietschen die dann oh so schön, das macht mich nämlich Geil!!!


:kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## trialsrider (16. Mai 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Quietschen die dann oh so schön, das macht mich nämlich Geil!!!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Mai 2006)

Also die Avid SD 7 kann  ich nur empfehlen. Allerdings sind die Avid Hebel nicht gerade der Bringer, deshalb wären hier 98er XT oder XTR angesagt. 
Im moment fahr ich die weißen Beläge vom Trialmarkt auf angeflexter Felge. Gibt eigentlich nichts zu verbessern denk ich. Wichtig sind vorallem die Züge.

Das Problem, das ich mit Nokon hatte war,  dass sich die Verbindungskugeln irgendwann so aufgerauht haben, dass die Teile bei der kleinsten Bewegung unter Zug geknackt haben. Bei rund 15 bis 20 Kugeln wird das ziemlich ätzend.
Eine gute alternative sind hier die Gore Züge oder Jagwire Züge.


----------



## V!RUS (16. Mai 2006)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem, das ich mit Nokon hatte war,  dass sich die Verbindungskugeln irgendwann so aufgerauht haben, dass die Teile bei der kleinsten Bewegung unter Zug geknackt haben. Bei rund 15 bis 20 Kugeln wird das ziemlich ätzend.
> Eine gute alternative sind hier die Gore Züge oder Jagwire Züge.



Also ich hatte bisher eigentlich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Nokon, auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange V-Brake fahre. Wie passiert es denn, dass die Teile aufrauen?


----------



## Scr4t (16. Mai 2006)

Ich fahre meine Nokon an mener disc vorne seid Oktober 2005 und keine abnutzung in sicht.

Aber ich denke, das was angelo beschreibt kann durchaus passieren wenn man sein rad nicht soo oft sauber macht(der angeli hat nen sauberes rad.), weil wenn der Staub auf den einzelnen perlen/hüllen sitzt und sich das ganze bewegt, dann reibt es sicherlich mehr aneinander als wenn man die perlen/hüllen alle 2 Wochen mit einem tuch mit wd40 abwischt.

so gleitet das schön und die perlen/hüllen bleiben läger wie neu und knarz frei.

Kann aber auch sein das die Pflege nichts bringt, mal schauen wie das in 1 Jahr aussieht. 

Aber der Druckpunkt und der Widerstand vom hebel beim ziehen ist schon sehr geil. Könnt ja mal alle fragen die an meinem Hebel gezogen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (16. Mai 2006)

jap is gut der drp ...

doch ich kann nur sagen das meine erfahrungen diesbezüglich das WICHTIGSTE am ganzen ist der bowdenzug... wenn der mieser quali ist dehnt sich dieser auf der gesamten streck ewig aus und macht den drp zu nichte.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Mai 2006)

das knarzen ist überhaupt nicht schlimm, find ich zumindest. War schon sehr leise bei mir, also egal. Ist immer noch 20x besser als laute maguras


----------



## Eisbein (16. Mai 2006)

also heute sind meine neuen V's gekommen. LX (2006 also nicht mehr mit parallelogram) mit deore hebeln, auf leicht angeflexten felgen. Bremsleistung gut bis sehr gut, dann bekommen meine alten maguras aber mangelhaft. Quietschen hab ich keins :-( 
mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## roborider (19. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab nochnmal meine Felgen und Beläge gereinigt, jetzt gehts wieder mit der Bremse, aber irgendwie blockieren die nicht richtig, die Beläge rutschen irgendwie ein wenig über die Felge bevor, sie richtig blockieren

@Angelo: Welche Jagwire Züge genau sind denn gut?


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2006)

also bin jetzt meine LX nen bissel gefahren und kann sagen: Gut - Sehr gut. Hab heut nur fest gestellt das der eine Belag schon fast runter ist (seit montag) und der andere schaut noch auch wie neu. Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum das so ist. Hab auch die felxungen mal verglichen die sind relativ gleich.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. Mai 2006)

ich tip ma ganz stark darauf, dass die beläge die felge nich gleichzeitig berühren. überprüf nochma die einstellung der bremse.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. Mai 2006)

> llerdings sind die Avid Hebel nicht gerade der Bringer, deshalb wären hier 98er XT oder XTR angesagt.



Warum?

Auf vtcz.ch steht das man bitumen nicht mit V-brakes verwenden kann, weil sie sont brechen. Das check ich ne.
(Bin neu im Geschäft)


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Mai 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Auf vtcz.ch steht das man bitumen nicht mit V-brakes verwenden kann, weil sie sont brechen. Das check ich ne.
> (Bin neu im Geschäft)



das ist quatsch - bin jahrelang so gefahren und n freund von mir machts immernoch!! hatte hinten 98er XTs dran!!


----------



## Levelboss (20. Mai 2006)

Bitumen oder Teer ist bei V-Brakes überflüssig. Gute Beläge und einmal Anflexen und man hat monatelang eine gute Bremse.


----------



## roborider (20. Mai 2006)

Sind die Ritchey - Beläge gut? Wenn ja, welche Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (20. Mai 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Ritchey - Beläge gut? Wenn ja, welche Farbe?


Nein.
Heatsinks!


----------



## roborider (20. Mai 2006)

Die gibts aber nicht mehr beim Trialmarkt .... Kot


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. Mai 2006)

ja warum eigentlich nich? weiss da einer was?


----------

